# baby chicks week by week



## Flocksofafeather (Aug 12, 2020)

My friend sent me this and I wanted to share it with you guys


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's pretty much how it goes. One moment they're teeny tiny the next they're big birds.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My chicks are 13 weeks today. They keep me confused Everyday a different chicken is at the bottom of the pecking order. They make me think of when I worked in an office with 6 women and somebody was always at odds with somebody. Then it would change on being at odds with somebody else. When do they get their pecking order in order? I am sitting here now with a barred rock on my lap who is mad because I let the golden comet sit on my lap as well. They are at odds right now.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The third one today with bird drama.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The third one today with bird drama.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Homer the Rooster let’s everybody know he is the boss except my little speckled Sussex. She is independent. Has nothing to do with the others but stays up under the rooster and won’t let others near him when she is beside him. My Welsummer hen and Barred rock want to boss the other hens. Each day somebody gets to be the picked on except the rooster and the sussex. Is this how it will always be?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe. If one has an off day and is higher in the hierarchy they can get knocked back a place of two. Doesn't mean it'll stay that way though.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Maybe. If one has an off day and is higher in the hierarchy they can get knocked back a place of two. Doesn't mean it'll stay that way though.


Here a year later I am discussing pecking order. The order for my chickens has been established for many months. They all have her own place on the roost from #1 next to the window facing my house and all the rest in line with my poor black Australorp at the very end. My Speckled Sussex who usually is about # 4 took the lead and slept in #1 spot putting my10 week old chicks between her and the chicks' mama who was always number 3 in line until she went broody. The other girls were not happy at all. #2 and # 4 hen tried tp peck the babies. I moved both of them on the other roost with the others, They were not happy but slept where I put them. Was I wrong to let the usurpers keep their new place? I understand pecking order but did not want my babies pecked. Miss Loner, Frances the Speckled Sussex seems like she has decided to be queen.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow. Thanks for sharing!


----------

